# What shirt colors work best with Rhinestones?



## Sue2 (Oct 6, 2010)

What color shirts do you find are most popular for Rhinestones? 
I see a lot of black and whte t-shirts used.

I know it depends on the colors in the design but, to me, the darker colored stones can't be seen very well on dark shirts and the lighter stones don't show up well if the shirt color is too similar.

So, the shirt color should be an important consideration when starting a design.

Thanks,
Sue2


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

In my experience black has been the most popular choice of my customers. When I pre bought stock I purchased black as well as white and have only sold (1) white shirt. 

If you are using a darker colored rhinestone on a black shirt you may want to try adding a lighter contrasting color around the darker rhinestones so that area is more defined.

There are only a couple of colors that I have found that don't show up well against black and that is the cobalt blue, smoked topaz, Siam red and jet black. The alternative colors you could use for these colors would be sapphire, topaz, lt Siam and black diamond.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I use black, navy red green And a lot of purple

Hardly any pastels with the color stones i use the most


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

The darker the better. Dark colors!


----------



## ctacheermom (May 15, 2012)

Has anyone used aqua shirts?? if so how did it work


----------

